# New Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB mic



## sub_crazy

I just got the new Parts Express 2013 catalog and they have a new measurement mic listed. It is not showing up on the website yet so it's not available to order but in the catalog it lists for $88.26. It looks like the Omnimic but it instead black.

I took a pic of the product page:










I am thinking this will work with REW?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Looks like it could possibly be an excellent candidate for use with Room EQ Wizard. One important thing to find out: does each individual unit come with its own a factory-supplied calibration curve? Calibration microphones in this price range typically do not, so if this one does, that would be a real bonus.

As has been discussed in other threads, there are places where a microphone like this can be sent in and calibrated, giving the user a calibration curve to use with Room EQ Wizard or other such software packages, if not already supplied. Absent individual calibration, it could still be used to get rough starting-point curves for a system, but for any kind of refined work, individual calibration is a must.

Assuming basic performance specs like noise level and distortion are good, and there is no reason to believe they wouldn't be, this unit with its USB connection might be a nice measurement microphone for someone who doesn't have a good quality audio interface. Could be a real value unit for someone just getting into speaker/room measurements and treatments.

Edit: A correction about less-expensive measurement microphones and individual calibration curves - Dayton Audio's EMM-6 measurement microphone does come each with its own factory calibration curve. They retail for $80, Parts Express carries them for under $50, on sale at the moment of this writing for under $40, quite a deal, and the model appears to have very nice specifications overall. A unique text calibration file can be downloaded from Dayton's website corresponding to the microphone's serial number. The new UMM-6 is most likely (educated guess) based on the EMM-6, and as such may very well feature individual calibration files available, too.


----------



## sub_crazy

Good point, we will have to wait until it is available to purchase and find out if it will come with a calibration file. I would certainly hope so with the price there asking.

One thing I remember about REW is you need to connect the audio output of your computer for the test tones. I wonder if it is possible to make a CD like Omnimic comes with so you only have to connect the USB mic and insert the CD and your ready to measure. This sure would make REW a lot more user friendly.


----------



## AudiocRaver

sub_crazy said:


> One thing I remember about REW is you need to connect the audio output of your computer for the test tones. I wonder if it is possible to make a CD like Omnimic comes with so you only have to connect the USB mic and insert the CD and your ready to measure.


I am not sure if REW needs to be generating the sweep in order to be "in sync" with it somehow, or if it can follow a sweep from any source and make proper sense of it. A good question for John, the programmer.


----------



## JohnM

REW needs to generate the sweep itself presently, but the ability to measure with external sweeps is on my ToDo list.

MiniDSP have just come out with a new USB mic, UMIK-1, which is individually calibrated, see http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1. It's a neat package, I've tried out a prototype which works very well - all the benefits of a calibrated measurement mic without the hassle of needing a preamp with phantom power or having to go through soundcard calibration. I'm currently making some tweaks in REW to make measuring with the UMIK-1 even easier.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Nice to see some new simple USB mics.

Curious if calibrating them would be harder, as I imagine that calibrations for most mics that require phantom power actually use the raw signal from the mic..

John - Cool to see you tweaking REW for the MiniDSP mic.


----------



## paskal

just read the minidsp december newsletter and googled for the new umik-1 mic for any review or comparison with a professionally calibrated mics.

at USD$75 plus some shipping it should be the cheapest option to get a calibrated mic to use with REW. and it's specced to be flat till 5hz (after correction). by skipping phantom power, mic preamp or a new soundcard that supports condenser mic this should easily be the best deal so far.

i was previously considering the calibrated galaxy cm-140 (just to skip phantom power and mic pre) but after looking at the posted calibration result i decided to cancel. the meter have too much attenuation at the low frequency that it's not exactly precise anymore. -6db down at 20hz, -12db down at 10hz and -22db down at 5hz. it's only flat to 100hz. :gulp:

this umik1 shows much potential. it's only a couple db down at 5hz.


----------



## 94vg30de

I'm definitely in for more details. I haven't gotten around to picking up a USB-powered preamp, so this comes right at the right time.


----------



## JohnM

Another plus for the UMIK-1 is the cal file includes sensitivity calibration, which the next release of REW will use to provide calibrated SPL readings from the mic - no SPL meter needed.


----------



## paskal

the only gripe is that there's no 90 degrees off axis correction.
if i remember correctly there should be some slight difference on axis and off axis measurement. higher attenuation at the high frequency.


----------



## sub_crazy

That new mic for MiniDSP looks like the hot ticket.

Thanks a ton for responding to this thread John, if not I would have never known about it and the work your doing to make it work with REW :hail:

This is what I have been waiting for.


----------



## Anechoic

paskal said:


> the only gripe is that there's no 90 degrees off axis correction.
> if i remember correctly there should be some slight difference on axis and off axis measurement. higher attenuation at the high frequency.


I may be able to assist with that. 

The wholesale pricing for UMM-6 mics is pretty reasonable, so I may be able to offer CSL "Basic+" (0-degree, 45-degree and 90-degree) versions of this mic at a slight premium over the PE pricing. First thing is that I have to get my hands on one and see how well it works with my measurement rig - I'm really hoping that the capsule end is 1/4-inch or 3/8-inch diameter and not some non-standard in-between size like the OmniMic microphone.

edit: gah, it is a non-standard size (0.315")


----------



## dachness

I purchased the miniDSP mic. It shipped today. For any one interested here is my calibration file. FYI you can look at the different calibration files by simply modifying the serial number in the link. I did some comparing to other mics and there are definitely some highly accurate mics out of the box, more so than mine. 

http://www.minidsp.com/images/umik/Umik-1/7000137.txt

If you don't mind spending the time one could consider asking miniDSP for a particular serial number mic. I wasn't aware that all the files were available online when I placed my order...

I look forward to using the mic with REW for EQing my sub and getting a baseline EQ for our church PA system.

Daniel


----------



## sub_crazy

So the MiniDSP UMIK-1 mic will work with REW right now or do we have to wait for a REW update?


----------



## dachness

sub_crazy said:


> So the MiniDSP UMIK-1 mic will work with REW right now or do we have to wait for a REW update?


Yes it can be used as a mic as is. The REW update will allow the mic to be used as a SPL Meter. So until then you would use the mic and a SPL meter.

Daniel


----------



## Anechoic

My UMM-6 arrived today. I threw is on the rig to see what kind of frequency response curve I would get and to compare it with the factory Dayon curve. To say I was shocked is putting it mildly:










The two curves aren't even close .

This may be a problem on my end, I know that ARTA has problem with taking transfer function measurements between two different sound card devices so I'll experiment a little more with Holm Impulse to see if my results are consistent.

In the meanwhile I'll have to wait a little bit before offering these for sale.


----------



## Anechoic

I spent the last three hours trying a variety of cal methods and everything I get is consistent with the plots above.

I'll pick up a UMIK-1 in the next week or two and see what I get with that mic.

edit: have there been any 3rd party measurements of the UMM-6 or UMIK-1?


----------



## sub_crazy

So can anything be done about the UMM-6 to improve it or should we just stay away?


----------



## Anechoic

sub_crazy said:


> So can anything be done about the UMM-6 to improve it or should we just stay away?


The thing is, I don't know how Dayton is measuring their mics. Dayton worked with Bill Waslo to developed the Omnimic system so they clearly have access to smart guys; maybe they accounting/correcting for something in their measurement that I'm not (and should be). On the other hand, I can replicate the results from two NIST traceable labs to within 1 dB (reconfirmed today) with my setup so I think my data is good. 

Without knowing what they are doing, all I can do is plot two curves generated from the same mic and wonder what the is going on here...

The thing of it is, I'd like to start selling the UMM-6 myself, but I can't justify doing it when there's a 5 dB difference between what I get and the factory curve without understanding why. I get slightly different data with my Dayton EMM-6 measurements, but not *5* dB different!


----------



## 94vg30de

Anechoic said:


> The thing is, I don't know how Dayton is measuring their mics. Dayton worked with Bill Waslo to developed the Omnimic system so they clearly have access to smart guys; maybe they accounting/correcting for something in their measurement that I'm not (and should be). On the other hand, I can replicate the results from two NIST traceable labs to within 1 dB (reconfirmed today) with my setup so I think my data is good.
> 
> Without knowing what they are doing, all I can do is plot two curves generated from the same mic and wonder what the is going on here...
> 
> The thing of it is, I'd like to start selling the UMM-6 myself, but I can't justify doing it when there's a 5 dB difference between what I get and the factory curve without understanding why. I get slightly different data with my Dayton EMM-6 measurements, but not *5* dB different!


It seems like that would be a discrepancy that they would want to correct/clarify, especially if it is just something deliberate they did that is helpful. Is there anyone at PE you could reach out to that would have the technical expertise to help add insight to this?


----------



## Anechoic

94vg30de said:


> Is there anyone at PE you could reach out to that would have the technical expertise to help add insight to this?


I don't know, I guess I'll do some digging when I get a chance.


----------



## Anechoic

I spent the bulk of yesterday going over my setup with a fine tooth comb and validating my methods by calibrating my Type 1 mics and comparing my results with that of a few other NIST-traceable labs. I don't know what's going on with the Dayton factory curves, but I'm convinced that my results are correct - the alternative is that the factory curve is correct and West Caldwll Labs, Scantek and Modal Shop have the exact same error in their methodologies.

So I'm pulling the trigger: introducing CSL calibrated UMM-6 Basic+ microphones - 0/45/90 degree correction curves, $90 USD + shipping. HTS members get the normal $5 perpetual discount and the additional $5 "gratitude" discount which I will extend to December 24 given the short notice.


----------



## sub_crazy

That's cool news!

I suppose it will but wanted to make sure this will work with REW? How low will it realistically measure down to accurately?

How do I go about getting the HTS discount?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Anechoic

sub_crazy said:


> That's cool news!
> 
> I suppose it will but wanted to make sure this will work with REW? How low will it realistically measure down to accurately?


It does work with REW. With the cal curve you should be able to measure down to 5 Hz, but there will be a number of other factors that will effect how low you can actually go in your application.



> How do I go about getting the HTS discount?


Place an order and on the PayPal page there will be a box that says "Instructions to merchant" - in that box, leave your HTS username and I'll refund the $10.


----------



## loxodantus

Hello,

since I'm new to this forum I can't post links
But while searching for a USB measurment mic, I also found 
a new USB measurment mic series (real 1/2" capsule compatible with Bruel&Kjaer etc.) from Dr-Jordan-Design.
They also offer a package with this mic and their analysis software including room acoutic measurement at Ebay
From dayton there is a similar package, but their mic and software seems less powerful.
Any comments to compare these packages? Basically I want to optimize my room acoustics
And I'm looking for a simple to use system. These USB mics seems the right way. Since cabling is much easier and I do not need to worry about phantompower and it is always calibrated.

Alex


----------



## Anechoic

loxodantus said:


> Hello,
> 
> since I'm new to this forum I can't post links
> But while searching for a USB measurment mic, I also found
> a new USB measurment mic series (real 1/2" capsule compatible with Bruel&Kjaer etc.) from Dr-Jordan-Design.
> They also offer a package with this mic and their analysis software including room acoutic measurement at Ebay
> From dayton there is a similar package, but their mic and software seems less powerful.
> Any comments to compare these packages? Basically I want to optimize my room acoustics
> And I'm looking for a simple to use system. These USB mics seems the right way. Since cabling is much easier and I do not need to worry about phantompower and it is always calibrated.
> 
> Alex


Are you talking about this or this? Those products will work fine (likely better) than the Dayton systems, but those are professional tools and you'll be paying professional prices, especially since you'll need to add a mic capsule with the pre-amp in the first link. The entire Omnimic system will cost less than just the mic capsule you need for the system in the first link!


----------



## loxodantus

Hello,

I mean the first one (silver module based) it also includes the capsule (class 2)
But they also offer a package including this mic and their software much cheaper

->You are here: Home ->Shop-> Software-> Non commercial-> Complete Audio Measurement System

It is for non-commerical applications and home/hobby users (like me  )

Alex


----------



## Anechoic

loxodantus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I mean the first one (silver module based) it also includes the capsule (class 2)
> But they also offer a package including this mic and their software much cheaper


It looks like a better system than the Omnimic. The microphone is undoubtedly better (likely flatter without a correction curve, lower noise floor, higher sensitivity) and the program incorporates a signal generator unlike the external CD solution of the Omnimic.


----------



## JChin

Happy New Year all!

Just found out abount the UMM-6 mic at AVS Forum. I have a few of questions.

So with this mic the REW connection will be UMM-6 -> usb -> Laptop -> HDMI -> Receiver -> HDTV?

Before downloading V5.01 beta 10 do I need to delete the old REW version?

After V5.01 do I need to download ASIO4ALL?


----------



## bulldog

JChin said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> Just found out abount the UMM-6 mic at AVS Forum. I have a few of questions.
> 
> So with this mic the REW connection will be UMM-6 -> usb -> Laptop -> HDMI -> Receiver -> HDTV?
> 
> Before downloading V5.01 beta 10 do I need to delete the old REW version?
> 
> After V5.01 do I need to download ASIO4ALL?


Hi, it's Jason from over at AVS. Sorry I couldn't get back with you earlier.

You don't need a TV hooked up, but otherwise, that sounds right. You don't need to delete anything. Just install over top. Then simply install the driver after installing the new beta of REW and you're good to go!

Let me know if you need anything else,

--J


----------



## tonyptony

Anechoic said:


> edit: have there been any 3rd party measurements of the UMM-6 or UMIK-1?


I would also like to see a comparison of these two mics.


----------



## Anechoic

tonyptony said:


> I would also like to see a comparison of these two mics.


I did a measurement of one UMM-6 a page or so back. I haven't gotten my hands on a UMIK-1 yet.


----------



## JChin

bulldog said:


> Hi, it's Jason from over at AVS. Sorry I couldn't get back with you earlier.
> 
> You don't need a TV hooked up, but otherwise, that sounds right. You don't need to delete anything. Just install over top. Then simply install the driver after installing the new beta of REW and you're good to go!
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else,
> 
> --J


Hi Jason, man you're everywhere :bigsmile:.

That is great and I already read your updated info on the UMM-6 on AVS, thanks for the quick respond.


----------



## reibian

A fresh newbie here, who is very happy to stumble upon this forum for I am in need of measuring stuff. 

So, should I get UMIK-1 or UMM-6? (That German package looks really good, but at almost 3 times the cost...)

Any opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

Either should work, but the UMIK-1 has better support in REW as the sensitivity data in the UMIK cal file allows REW to show calibrated SPL readings.


----------



## reibian

Thank you for a quick reply. 


JohnM said:


> Either should work, but the UMIK-1 has better support in REW as the sensitivity data in the UMIK cal file allows REW to show calibrated SPL readings.


I'm planning on using this Ubuntu laptop I'm using now, so the added feature on the 5.01 won't benefit me for now. As for the cal files, it would not matter as long as the file for UMM-6 is the same .txt format and I load that to the REW, correct?
I'm looking at the specs on both mics and UMIK-1 seems slightly better than UMM-6, though the latter is heavier built, but not by much. (+28 g)
Freq. 15 - 20k as opposed to 18 - 20k
Max SPL 133 db to 127 db (6 db diff., is it big?)
S/N 74 db to 70 
$ 75 to 90
I think I got the answer. 

Thanks you!


----------



## Joshua_G

Hello,
I'm new to the forum and to digital audio.
So, is the UMIK-1 better than the UMM-6?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Joshua_G said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum and to digital audio.
> So, is the UMIK-1 better than the UMM-6?


Most HTS users seem to prefer the UMIK-1, its specs are a little better, it is natively recognized so no drivers are needed. And support for it is now built into REW.

By the way, welcome to Home Theater Shack. If you feel like it, jump over to the new members forum and start up a thread to introduce yourself. Let us know if there is anything more we can do to help.:wave:


----------



## Joshua_G

Thank you.


----------



## Anechoic

One aspect of the UMM-6 I was just made aware of - it apparently has a pretty high noise floor (around 50-52 dBA). For comparison, the typical noise floor range of the EMM-6 is ~30-34 dBA and for the ECM8000, it's ~ 33-40 dBA. The noise floor for my Type 1 mics is around 15-17 dBA.

In the context of the given specs, this makes sense - the UMM-6 is rated for a max SPL of ~127 dB with a S/N of 70 dBA (I'm mixing dB and dBA here, but it's okay in this case to assume dB≅dBA) which gives a lower limit of about 50 dBA. It looks like the noise floor is being control by spikes at 1 kHz and its harmonics up to 20 kHz. These spikes are about 5 to 10 dB above the "true" noise floor, so without these spikes, the noise floor would probably be closer to 40 dBA.

I don't know if the same is true for the UMIK-1 (I haven't done noise floor measurements on one), but the stated spec gives an output noise level of -74 dBFS, and that's about what I get for the UMM-6, so my guess (and I stress that it's just a guess at this point) is that the UMIK-1 noise floor is about the same.

It looks like one of the tradeoffs for having the built-in USB interface is a lower-quality USB interface. However, if you're making measurements at SPL's over 60-70 dB, the noise floor shouldn't matter. But don't even think about using these mics to make actual recordings.


----------



## reibian

Anechoic said:


> But don't even think about using these mics to make actual recordings.


Unless of course, the "desired sound" is to resemble the pre World War I aesthetic, or something akin to such. 
It could be a really creative tool... 

(Does anyone know what the dac is?)

lddude:


----------



## HifiZine

Would anyone know if the UMM-6 operates at 44.1 kHz sample rate, or only at 48 kHz? I can't find this information anywhere...


----------



## Anechoic

HifiZine said:


> Would anyone know if the UMM-6 operates at 44.1 kHz sample rate, or only at 48 kHz? I can't find this information anywhere...


Does it operate at 48 kHz at all? I've only been able to use it at 44.1.


----------



## HifiZine

Ah. Thanks Herb, perhaps it only operates at 44k1 then. I guess that's what should have asked, what samples rate or rates does it run at.


----------



## bulldog

Anechoic said:


> Does it operate at 48 kHz at all? I've only been able to use it at 44.1.


Hmm... I have been using it with 48khz selected on REW since I received it. Just changed it to 44.1khz and that works fine, too.

--J


----------



## Anechoic

bulldog said:


> Hmm... I have been using it with 48khz selected on REW since I received it. Just changed it to 44.1khz and that works fine, too.


Is the mic actually working at 48kHz under REW, or is REW resampling the output? No matter what sample rate I use inside ARTA, I always get a sharp rolloff at 21-22 kHz which is why I thought the output was fixed at 44.1 kHz.


----------



## bulldog

Anechoic said:


> Is the mic actually working at 48kHz under REW, or is REW resampling the output? No matter what sample rate I use inside ARTA, I always get a sharp rolloff at 21-22 kHz which is why I thought the output was fixed at 44.1 kHz.


Good question. I measure from 0-20k with either setting. How would you suggest I measure and what would I look for to know if REW is resampling?

I always change the playback device in Windows to match the 44.1/48 setting.

My test rig is actually set up and ready to go if you'd like me to perform specific tests just let me know.

--J


----------



## HifiZine

The "acid test" seems to be the impulse response. Could I ask if either of you have examined that, when taking a 44k1 sweep, does it look reasonable for the DUT?

Herb, perhaps what you are seeing in the UMM-6 is an anti-aliasing filter? Not switched by sample rate. On the Mac an input device will tell you what sample rates it will run at, I don't know right now how to get the same info on Windows.


----------



## Anechoic

HifiZine said:


> Herb, perhaps what you are seeing in the UMM-6 is an anti-aliasing filter? Not switched by sample rate. On the Mac an input device will tell you what sample rates it will run at, I don't know right now how to get the same info on Windows.


Okay, I found a setting deep inside the Win 7 sound control panel that does switch sample rates and it does seem that the UMM-6 operates at both 44.1 and 48 kHz. I was previously calibrating them under Win XP (I just got a Win 7 machine over the weekend) and I couldn't find a way to switch the sample rate, but it looks like I was measuring it on the 48 kHz setting (I mistakenly thought I was calibrating it at 44.1 kHz).


----------



## Phillips

Anechoic said:


> I was previously calibrating them under Win XP (I just got a Win 7 machine over the weekend) and I couldn't find a way to switch the sample rate, but it looks like I was measuring it on the 48 kHz setting (I mistakenly thought I was calibrating it at 44.1 kHz).



Would this have any effect on the calibration files?


----------



## Anechoic

Phillips said:


> Would this have any effect on the calibration files?


It shouldn't, the calibration files are the "best case" - if you're running it at 48 kHz, you have the full data set. If you're running it at 44.1, the data is being rolled off at (or before) 22.5 kHz, but up to that point it's accurate.


----------



## Infrasonic

I have been wanting to get a mic for use with REW for some time now and I was going to order the UMIK-1 when it became available but since reading the issues regarding the Cal files, sensitivity and it not being able to monitor below 20hz is the UMM-6 the best option under $200 for a USB mic currently?


----------



## Anechoic

Infrasonic said:


> it not being able to monitor below 20hz


Huh? That's news to me.


----------



## Anechoic

Has anyone been able to get the UMM-6 to work with REW 5.0 under Win 7? The mic works fine with ARTA and HolmImpulse, but not with REW. I'm presuming I've missed a configuration option someplace.

edit: nevermind I figured it out.


----------



## Infrasonic

Anechoic said:


> Huh? That's news to me.


See post #8022 by the DevTeam at this link:

http://www.minidsp.com/forum/18-umi...estion-about-freq-range?limit=6&start=36#8022


----------



## Mike2001

Anechoic said:


> Has anyone been able to get the UMM-6 to work with REW 5.0 under Win 7? The mic works fine with ARTA and HolmImpulse, but not with REW. I'm presuming I've missed a configuration option someplace.
> 
> edit: nevermind I figured it out.


Hi Herb,
I'm running the latest beta version of REW on a Win7 Laptop - and the UMM-6 works just fine. It was recognised the first time I connected it, and appeared in the Sound panel within Control Panel. When I've next got the laptop out I'll have a look for the sample rate selection you mentioned earlier.
So far the 1kHz (and above) spikes have not affected my measurements - as I am measuring well above the noise floor.
It's great to know that the measurements actually mean something at last, absolute (calibrated) not just relative.
Regards, Mike


----------



## Phillips

Does the UMM-6 have the sensitivity reading in the calibration file like the UMIK?


----------



## Anechoic

Anechoic said:


> One aspect of the UMM-6 I was just made aware of - it apparently has a pretty high noise floor (around 50-52 dBA). For comparison, the typical noise floor range of the EMM-6 is ~30-34 dBA and for the ECM8000, it's ~ 33-40 dBA. The noise floor for my Type 1 mics is around 15-17 dBA.


Following up on this, here is a comparison of the noise floors of a UMM-6, an EMM-6 and a UMIK-1 microphone:









All three mics have been level calibrated, but I did not adjust any of the input settings to try to optimize any of the three mics. I'll let the plot speak for it self, but my takeway:

- when looking at A-weighted noise floor, the UMIK-1 is about 49 dBA, the UMM-6 about 53 dBA and the EMM-6 about 33 dBA. Despite the high-order harmonics of the UMM-6 having a greater amplitude compared to the UMIK-1, the overall noise floor is not that difference since the A-weighting reduces the influence of higher frequencies. The spikes at 1 and 2 kHz for the UMIK-1 and UMM-6 are within a couple dB of each other.

- IMO, the UMM-6 is absolutely not usable for high-frequency distortion measurements. The UMIK-6 is only mostly not useable for high-frequency distortion measurements. 

- just a note: the 120 and 240 Hz spikes on the EMM-6 graph are caused by the AC power supply of my Presonus Firebox, when I connect the mic to battery-powered sound meters, those spikes aren't there.

- as I said before, both mics should be fine for most measurements provided you stay 10 dB above the noise floor. I suppose it may be possible to optimize this a bit by experimenting with the sound control panel volume settings, but I don't have the time to experiment with that right now.


----------



## redsandvb

I've been thinking of trying out REW for quite a while, actually bought a UCA202 a while back and almost got started with it until I got distracted. After reading about the UMIK-1 and UMM-6 mics I'm thinking of one of those to get a better idea of things vs an old RS analog meter that I have.

I've read about the UMIK-1's calibration file oddities and might lean toward the UMM-6, but also read that the UMIK-1 is easier to setup w/ REW. How so? Does REW automatically pick settings for it or something like that? Also, I think I read something about a driver for UMM-6...Does it need one? Where do you get it?

BTW, my laptop is on Win7 and has HDMI.

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver

The UMM-6 instruction manual does not indicate the need for a driver for Windows. I believe it is plug-and-play.

I do not know if the UMM-6 calibration file contains the sensitivity calibration number like the UMM-1 does. If not, an extremely accurate SPL calibration is not necessary. You can use a smart phone SPL measurement app and get in the ballpark, which is all you need for most room measurement work.


----------



## redsandvb

Thanks. I'm not sure where or what the context was when I read about the driver, maybe it was a setting in REW when using the UMM-6.

BTW, is there a guide (not the REW Help) or post/thread with a few tips for setting up the UMM-6 in REW? I haven't found much.

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Beg pardon, I kinda lost track of this thread. Did you ever find the guidance you needed getting your UMM-6 set up with REW?


----------



## redsandvb

Hi. Well, I haven't found a guide for setting up the UMM-6 specifically, if that's what you mean. I actually don't have it yet. I was looking at that, or the UMIK-1. I'm leaning towards the UMM-6 for below 20Hz data, even though my sub only goes a hair below.


----------



## betaman

Member AustinJerry over at AVS has created a very useful guide for setting up REW in Windows with the new USB mics as well as an HDMI connection. It can be found here


----------



## redsandvb

Thanks betaman, for the link. :T I will give it a good look.


----------



## Anechoic

Hmm, look what the FedEx fairly left at my door today....


----------



## Phillips

Anechoic said:


> Hmm, look what the FedEx fairly left at my door today....



Looks like you have a bit more work to do


----------



## AudiocRaver

Anechoic said:


> Hmm, look what the FedEx fairly left at my door today....


Looks like a world takeover.:bigsmile: Curious about your plans and intentions...


----------



## Anechoic

AudiocRaver said:


> Looks like a world takeover.:bigsmile: Curious about your plans and intentions...


My intention of course... is to take over the world!

I will be selling calibrated (well, calibrated by me) UMIK-1 mics. miniDSP has graciously extended volume pricing to me, but I can only get whatever they can spare, so quantities will be limited. 

Pricing TBD - it will be higher than what miniDSP charges, but I don't know how much higher yet, but I expect pricing to be in line with UMM-6 pricing. In lieu of an HTS discount, I'd like to maybe try some sort of commission to the Shack, but I have to talk to with Sonnie first. As for when I will get around to doing all of this... I don't know. Right now we are completely overwhelmed, in fact I've temporarily suspended all mic sales to give us a chance to catch up with the back orders. It won't happen this week for sure.


----------



## redsandvb

Anechoic said:


> My intention of course... is to take over the world!
> 
> I will be selling calibrated (well, calibrated by me) UMIK-1 mics. miniDSP has graciously extended volume pricing to me, but I can only get whatever they can spare, so quantities will be limited.
> 
> Pricing TBD - it will be higher than what miniDSP charges, but I don't know how much higher yet, but I expect pricing to be in line with UMM-6 pricing. In lieu of an HTS discount, I'd like to maybe try some sort of commission to the Shack, but I have to talk to with Sonnie first. As for when I will get around to doing all of this... I don't know. Right now we are completely overwhelmed, in fact I've temporarily suspended all mic sales to give us a chance to catch up with the back orders. It won't happen this week for sure.


That sounds great, looking forward to UMIK-1 availability through you!


----------



## Anechoic

FYI as of right now, I am no longer selling UMM-6 mics to overseas customers (they will still be available to US customers). I had hoped with the most recent batch Dayton had overcome the problem with the barrel breaking off, but one just snapped off in my hand as I was trying to calibrate it. Every time I have to send a replacement overseas I take a hit with the mic plus the shipping and I'm not willing to do that anymore. The hit isn't as bad for domestics mics so I'll still keep selling them to US addresses. 

I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## JChin

Hi Anechoic, are you still selling minidsp?


----------



## Anechoic

JChin said:


> Hi Anechoic, are you still selling minidsp?


Yes, I'll be opening up pre-orders in a day or so.


----------



## JChin

Anechoic said:


> Yes, I'll be opening up pre-orders in a day or so.


Great, which one do you offer? 
2x4? 
Kit or Box? 
Balance or Unbalance?
Rev. A or B?

Also do you offer the plug ins as well?


----------



## Anechoic

JChin said:


> Great, which one do you offer?
> 2x4?
> Kit or Box?
> Balance or Unbalance?
> Rev. A or B?
> 
> Also do you offer the plug ins as well?


Huh? This is what I'm offering.


----------



## JChin

Anechoic said:


> Huh? This is what I'm offering.


Sorry my bad, I though you were selling the Digital Audio Signal Processor.


----------



## eecyclone

It looks like part express has the Dayton Audio UMM6 on sale for $70 plus shipping. Is this a good price to pick it up at? Or is the cross spectrum calibrated miniDSP UMIK-1 a better buy for ~$30 more?


----------



## Phillips

> It looks like part express has the Dayton Audio UMM6 on sale for $70 plus shipping. Is this a good price to pick it up at?


I would personally purchase from Cross - Spectrum because of the calibration, nothing against Parts Express, just that there calibration has doubt out there.



> Or is the cross spectrum calibrated miniDSP UMIK-1 a better buy for ~$30 more?


Cross - Spectrum has the UMM-6 as well (last i heard) i would email Herb and discuss with him.

But i think either would be fine.


----------



## Gaugster

Just placed an order for a calibrated Dayton UMM-6. Finally going to retire the RS Analog SPL meter. (Or let the kids use it as a ray-gun)

Going the REW route but a new user so much learning curve ahead and plenty to read up about.


----------



## Phillips

Gaugster said:


> Just placed an order for a calibrated Dayton UMM-6. Finally going to retire the RS Analog SPL meter. (Or let the kids use it as a ray-gun)
> 
> Going the REW route but a new user so much learning curve ahead and plenty to read up about.


Good on you getting a calibrated mic good start, you are getting it from Cross - Spectrum.


----------



## Gaugster

Yes, I ordered from Cross Spectrum. May or may not need better cals on axis and off axis but you never know? Certainly appreciate better accuracy down low and in the upper frequency and the value add service that CS provides.


----------



## critofur

Have you seen much variation mic to mic for the UMM-6 microphones? Or would a "generic" calibration be useful enough to get you "90% there"? 

Unfortunately, I've purchased multiple (different models) of "calibrated" microphones from Parts Express and I've already spent more than I should have, otherwise I would have just bought one from CSL by now (I wish I had in the first place!).

But I had no reason to suspect that P.E.'s calibrations were basically garbage! :scratch:

Now I'm stuck with 3 different models of mics from P.E., but have zero decently calibrated ones and no more $$ to remedy the situation. Luckily the $2 Panasonic Electret capsules are mostly +/- .1 db or so through the crossover region at least, I just can't get an accurate measurement of any of my speakers at the top or bottom.

If I had to guess, the calibration for my particular UMM-6 gets me about 1/2 way to flat in the 16Khz - 20Khz range, but is there even a point to having a calibration that poor? Not IMO.

:rant:


----------



## Gaugster

I only have a single Mic. No way to compare or know the lot to lot variation.

I would try to speak with CS to get an idea how much variation has been seen.

I would guess that for 99% of the folks out there the stock calibration is totally fine. In my case I was building a sub so wanted the subsonic accuracy.

Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## critofur

Gaugster said:


> I only have a single Mic. No way to compare or know the lot to lot variation.
> 
> I would try to speak with CS to get an idea how much variation has been seen.
> 
> I would guess that for 99% of the folks out there the stock calibration is totally fine. In my case I was building a sub so wanted the subsonic accuracy.
> 
> Good luck and Happy New Year!


I don't mean the stock one from Dayton when I say "generic", all the calibrations I've seen from Dayton are flat out _*awful*_. By "generic" I mean, if they were fairly consistent mic-to-mic and you did a calibration from one basically "in the middle of the pack" - well that could be offered as a "generic" calibration file, and potentially, be 10x better than the ones generated specifically for each mic from the Dayton website. Generic calibration files for Berhinger measurement mics have been passed around in the past. I just don't know for sure because I have no idea how similar UMM-6 mics generally are unit-to-unit.


----------

